# Where are the rains ?



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

We NEED the rains .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> We NEED the rains .


It seems early to me. The hot weather seems to have come early this year. But the rains are following not far behind. We had one day of rain a couple of weeks ago. Then, this week we had an afternoon thunderstorm a day or two ago, and it looks like we may get another today.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Funny thing is that I've have yet to learn when the rainy season begins here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In the Central Highlands, the rainy season usually begins in June and lasts till September, _más o menos_, with April and May being the hottest, driest months of the year. This year the hot dry weather began at the end of March, as TG has noted. In the Mexico City area, we had coolish temperatures and daily rainstorms the third week of April, and this week is supposed to bring lots of rain from Tuesday to Friday, again the CDMX area. Here's hoping that Tlaloc will become a daily visitor by June. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

No rain on the Jalisco coast for months. We just got over a three week cold spell with morning temps in the low 60's. Last couple of days the humidity shot up but still does not reach 90 

Hurricane season starts the 15th on the Pacific


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here in central Mexico, in the 18 years I’ve been here, my experience has been that the steady rains (the ones you can count on every day) have started as early as the beginning of June and as late as the end of June. 

May is typically a pattern of rain, no rain, rain, no rain, etc. with the number of days with rain gradually increasing and the number of days with no rain gradually decreasing. But the year when the steady rains came very late, that pattern carried into June (i.e., having days of no rain between the rainy days continued all through June).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Chiapas the rains are about one month earlier than in the Highlands and the real season has not started yet but it usually starts mid May. The coast is experiencing a bad drought so we need the rains too. The corn is being planted so the rains should not be far behind down here


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Even when we get huge thunderheads like this over the mountains behind us ...... we may not get rain

None so far this year


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

May is still the dry season on the Colima coast. Rain picks up rapidly in June, and peaks in September along with hurricanes, although Patricia waited til late October.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The rainy season begins on, or near, June 13th, between 5:30PM and midnight.
Ask any competent rain bird.....some of them are; some are not, so be selective.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Cicadas - Rainbirds - Chicharras

The Cicada or Rainbird song is something most of us in Mexico are familiar with about this time of year. They crawl out of their hibernation holes not long before the rains and begin the song that some say is calling for the rain to come. There are a number of Chicharra festivals around Mexico this time of year anticipating the rain and it's no coincidence these are music festivals


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually they are calling for sex a whole lot more than for rain...


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well I think the rainy season has finally arrived in Cuernavaca. It has rained perhaps 3 or 4 nights this week and as I type this we are having a nice little thunderstorm (at 7:30AM). Of course that is only because I ran the sprinklers at 6AM this morning...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You cannot compete with Tlaloc.


----------

